# Sticky  Logitech Inc Z906 5.1 Surround Sound Spkrs



## Reviews Bot

*Logitech Inc Z906 5.1 Surround Sound Spkrs*

*Description:*
Logitech Z906 5.1 THX/Dolby certified Surround Sound Speaker system - 500W

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Logitech*EAN*0992060235303*Feature*Logitech Z906 5.1 THX/Dolby certified Surround Sound Speaker system - 500W*Label*Logitech*Manufacturer*Logitech*MPN*980-000468*PartNumber*980-000468*ProductGroup*PC Accessory*ProductTypeName*COMPUTER_COMPONENT*Publisher*Logitech*SKU*2227582*Studio*Logitech*Title*Logitech Inc Z906 5.1 Surround Sound Spkrs*UPC*992060235303*UPCList - UPCListElement*992060235303
777778437047*Item Weight*85.43 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*ITE-980000467-DAH|1*Model*Z906


----------

